# show me the good stuff



## Chasper (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm meeting with a desktop photographer next week.  He is going to take some pictures in his studio using top of the line 4 x 5 digital.  I'd like to take along some examples of first rate pen photography.  Can someone give me a link where I can see some really good stuff?  Thanks.


----------



## Fred (Mar 14, 2008)

Yea, go to one of your local art supply stores and see if they have any Mont Blanc catalogs. Be prepared to pay a pretty penny for the photography. Why not do it yourself and save the bucks for tools and wood?


----------



## rherrell (Mar 14, 2008)

First thing I thought of was Gerry (gerryr). Check out his album, you're bound to find something in there you like.[8D]


----------



## gerryr (Mar 14, 2008)

Frist I'll thank Rick for the vote of confidence.  Greg(gketell) also has some very good photos.  I also think the idea of taking a Mont Blanc or Bexley or Parker or Visconti or...you get the idea is a good one.

But, the first question is how much does this guy charge and have you seen his work.  Roy(Oklahoman) got burned pretty badly by someone who claimed to be a professional and did really crappy work.  Depending on how much this guy charges, you may be able to buy a decent camera and everything else you need to do it yourself whenever you want.  If you just need maybe 6 photos for applications to shows, that's one thing, but this is not the sort of thing you want to do if the photos are for a website because the cost of the photos can quickly eat up your profit.  It's just photography, not rocket science.


----------



## aurrida (Mar 14, 2008)

guess it depends what you want the pictures for, if its commercial then just look through the major manufacturers sites. 

as an alternative look at stefan finks work http://www.stefanfink.de/


----------



## gerryr (Mar 14, 2008)

I wouldn't consider the photos on that site to examples of great product photography, but his work looks good.


----------



## R2 (Mar 14, 2008)

For mine Karl Kuehn and Mark Ligget are wonderful examples of both great turners and great photographers. [^][:X]


----------



## PR_Princess (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> 
> Frist I'll thank Rick for the vote of confidence.  Greg(gketell) also has some very good photos.  I also think the idea of taking a Mont Blanc or Bexley or Parker or Visconti or...you get the idea is a good one.
> 
> But, the first question is how much does this guy charge and have you seen his work.  Roy(Oklahoman) got burned pretty badly by someone who claimed to be a professional and did really crappy work.  Depending on how much this guy charges, you may be able to buy a decent camera and everything else you need to do it yourself whenever you want.  If you just need maybe 6 photos for applications to shows, that's one thing, but this is not the sort of thing you want to do if the photos are for a website because the cost of the photos can quickly eat up your profit.  *It's just photography, not rocket science.*




Sheesh, easy for you to say!!!!!


----------



## aurrida (Mar 15, 2008)

i think finks site is an interesting site. his background is in art and design and this can clearly be seen his his site layout and within his photography which i feel contain strong artistic elements.

like gerryr has said, it is not a particularly a good example of commercial photography, but i dont think it is supposed to be. fink has very cleverly produced a site aimed specifically at a particular sector of the market.

i could have easily have used brian of www.pencraftonline.com who has also succeeded in producing a site aimed at a specific market. i think the photography is more conventional but nevertheless very good.

finks site, as i had previously written, gives us an alternative view of how we present ourselves to our potential customers. 

the level of money invested by these two designers is far beyond my means. but, it does provide food for thought about image and how these two designers are marketing their products to a specific market.


----------



## Chasper (Mar 15, 2008)

I'll take a look and thanks for the Mont Blanc catalog suggestion.
I'm not going to be wasting any $ on this, no cost, and I see his work every day, it is first rate.


----------

